# Micro USB



## waynezo (Feb 15, 2012)

Can I use a standard Micro USB cable for charging/sync on the Note?

Is micro B 5 pin correct?


----------



## PorscheGuy (Jun 15, 2011)

You would use a standard MicroUSB cable, yes, but the Note actually has MHL and not regular USB.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using RootzWiki


----------



## Ceasare (Dec 24, 2011)

What is the difference between MHL and a regular micro usb?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikeCriggs (Nov 30, 2011)

MHL has enough power for OTG and MHL to HDMI.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------

